# TRT, health and weight loss.



## BigFella (Feb 13, 2013)

I've just spent four weeks skiing in Canada  and am back lurking, occasionally thinking I can add some value and commenting. (I took my TRT to Canada, left everything else at home - HGH and Var.)

The normal belief is that T on its own won't cause weight loss, muscle gain etc, that you need to exercise right, eat well - and that T is the last 10% of the puzzle. I'm not sure any more that's the case. I think that T on its own has the potential to do heaps.

For those who don't know I'm the resident old bastard (now 62) and I've been on TRT for a year and a bit. Until I got it dialled in it was a bit all over the place, now I know that for me to beat the depression ogre I need levels of around 1300 on the US scale. I've tried a few times to dial in at about 800, and depression pops up, so screw it. I figure I was over the top most of my life as I've never been able to meet any female without immediately trying to figure out how to get her into bed. (Humans only.)

So my T levels are, and have been for eight or nine months, consistently just above the so-called "normal" range.

Yes, I exercise often, but honestly? I don't really do that much, particularly compared to most of you guys. I have been fit all my life, have been mildly fat (peaked at about 33% a couple of years ago) but have dropped a fair bit of BF% over the last year. And I honestly think that T has been by far the biggest single component in dropping fat.

And I am getting fucking lean. Without trying. Which is pretty cool. And strong. Without putting in much of the hard work.

No, it doesn't really show up in pics yet, but I swear I did see an ab the other day.

This fits in with the research done early last decade (?) where random guys on 600GM T, doing zero extra exercise, dropped fat - and put on major muscle.

Interesting.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 13, 2013)

Thats interesting, how much test (e or c) does it take to stay in the range you like to be in?


----------



## BigFella (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm using Bayer Primoteston, half a vial E3D, plus about 0.5 g Adex EOD - I've found I aromatize heavily.

So that equates to 290 mg Test E, or 210 pure Test, each week.

That sits me at 47 nmol/L (8.0-38.0) or roughly 1,400 ng/dl.

I didn't get tested when I dropped back to half a vial E5D - I felt too miserable to stay low that long - but I'm guessing that it took me to somewhere around 1,000. In any case for me it feels terrible. 

It's time I got bloods done again - I'll report back soon.

The point is: I'm using roughly 300mg Test E, not doing that much exercise (3 short gym sessions per week) and the physical changes are excellent. Powerful stuff, Testosterone.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2013)

BigFella said:


> I'm using Bayer Primoteston, half a vial E3D, plus about 0.5 g Adex EOD - I've found I aromatize heavily.
> 
> So that equates to 290 mg Test E, or 210 pure Test, each week.
> 
> ...



yea good T levels at older ages is key.  They will make or break you.  (BF, metabolism, ability to hold on to muscle, sex drive, mood, confidence, etc etc)


----------



## ccpro (Feb 14, 2013)

BigFella,
Sounds like your just enjoying the benefits of trt.  My workouts are still not on par and my waist is still shrinking.  Test is good stuff!


----------



## BigFella (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like you're winning too. Now if both of us had the dedication of Cashout or RedLang,, even for just six months - wow!

Ok, so why don't we?

Should we think of a challenge?

(This post did *not* start out like this!)


----------



## ccpro (Feb 19, 2013)

BigFella said:


> Sounds like you're winning too. Now if both of us had the dedication of Cashout or RedLang,, even for just six months - wow!
> 
> Ok, so why don't we?
> 
> ...



I'm up for it!  Here's my incentive, my wife said she likes the way I look "now" better, I'm fucking smaller muscle wise and still losing my gut.  I'm getting ready to get jacked....I like when she's telling me I'm getting too big....lol.


----------



## DF (Feb 19, 2013)

BigFella said:


> Sounds like you're winning too. Now if both of us had the dedication of Cashout or RedLang,, even for just six months - wow!
> 
> Ok, so why don't we?
> 
> ...



Wait! Did I hear challenge?????? Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedLang (Feb 20, 2013)

Im not quite as dedicated as Cashout! 
Lets hear the challenge BF!!


----------



## BigFella (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sober. I'm not writing a challenge off an as idea, but I do want to think seriously before I commit. Because if it's on, it will definitely be on! We don't go off half cocked around here.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 20, 2013)

Myself,,,, I always go full cocked into any situation!!!


----------



## BigFella (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, I'm not ignoring this. I'm thinking it through. Back at ya later.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 23, 2013)

Big at 300mg of test e per week you are basically on cycle.  I am not surprissed your strength level have gone up.  1,400 is a high test level.  In fact, it's very high.

Have you gotten a full blood test pannel to verify everything else is pretty much in check?  I am unsure this is a sustainable trt threorpy.

You may want to consider other factors that effect the way you feel with your test levels at 800 which would be in the high normal range for a young man, and high for someone your age.


----------



## BigFella (Feb 26, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Big at 300mg of test e per week you are basically on cycle.  I am not surprised your strength level have gone up.  1,400 is a high test level.  In fact, it's very high.



Yep - I realise it is quite high. But we all know that the "normal" ranges are a pretty wild guess. In my case I believe that my "normal" - i.e. the levels I've been at between age 15 and 50 or so - were damn high. Really high libido, good physical shape, high metabolism, high achievement levels etc. So I'm back at around 1,400 and it feels pretty good to me - pretty "normal". And it actually might be.



> Have you gotten a full blood test panel to verify everything else is pretty much in check?  I am unsure this is a sustainable trt therapy.



Just got the latest results back today. I am delighted to report that pretty much everything is better than is was pre-TRT. My cholesterol used to be borderline, it's just been improving since TRT started, I was a little low on red blood cells, they are in range (not surprisingly!) - the result sheet is a work of art. Where any marker was getting to the unhealthy side of the range is has moved back towards the middle. And given that the only - or at least by far the most significant - change is TRT: wow.



> You may want to consider other factors that effect the way you feel with your test levels at 800 which would be in the high normal range for a young man, and high for someone your age.



Well I have tried to. As I said I've twice dropped down from E3D to E5D, which theoretically should have dropped my T to around 1,000 - still nicely high-normal. But depression reared its ugly head again, and it disappeared as soon as I got back to E3D.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Feb 27, 2013)

A challenge?  Hmmmm. I'm listening...


----------

